
1940 WPA San Francisco Model 42x38 Ft Now Online - pavel_lishin
https://www.davidrumsey.com/blog/2019/1/1/huge-san-francisco-1940-wooden-model-digitized
======
pavel_lishin
This is a terrible headline, belying the fascinating content inside.

